# Chinese iPhone knock-off on the way



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

Chinese electronics maker Meizu is the first company to closely copy the look and feel of Apple’s iPhone. The Meizu miniOne, due out in the fourth quarter of 2007, is a GSM phone with numerous iPhone similarities, including a curved, black and polished steel design, touch-screen interface, and a nearly identical on-screen software icon layout. According to preliminary specifications, the miniOne is slightly smaller and thinner than the iPhone, has a higher resolution screen, and runs the Windows CE 6.0 operating system. Meizu also claims that the phone will be powered by the ARM11 processor and will sport two built-in cameras—a 3.0 megapixel camera on the back and an 0.3 megapixel camera on the phone’s face.

*images.apple.com/iphone/images/indexhero20070109.jpg  *meizume.surfterror.com/images/4260m8.jpg​
If I need to tell you which of the two is the Meizu miniOne, you can go back under that rock! 

Here are a few more pictures. Click on them to see a larger version:

*meizume.surfterror.com/thumbs/4432200721316432425766.jpg

*meizume.surfterror.com/thumbs/8135200721316432433223.jpg

*meizume.surfterror.com/thumbs/9119200721316432495942.jpg

Source


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

Lets see, Windows Mobile 6.0 which means 10000000 of apps & choices to install from, 3G, 3 MP Camera, Stylus based writing & finger based button press along with stylus support....hmm, iPhone is dead even before it is relesed to the public.

Oh! Well...long live the real Phone manufacturer like Samsung & Nokia, Apple can't relese a new phone every 6 months, but others can...which means rapid updatation with the technology, so that leaves iphone with what it was meant to be, an iPod with touch screen


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

We have both "the guys" and some anti-apple talk.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 15, 2007)

man why dont these Chinese dudes come up with something Original, from a small toy to Electronics goods to a *CAR*. what else are they goin to copy - a Jumbo Jet

why cant the affected Company Sue them??? why the heck is Chinese Govt. like this


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ may be bcoz they are different;they learn MATH using ABACUS.dont ask me the logic but i understand that most chinese cant do a calculation with a paper;only using *suanpan.*that may be the reason*-there brain tuned to  became a copycat
*


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 15, 2007)

PocketPC already has a theme of the iphone.
Windows mobile 6 is out. Lets wait for that instead.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

watever.. Wm6.0 cant hav multitouch atleast.. Dumb chinese


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> watever.. Wm6.0 cant hav multitouch atleast.. Dumb chinese


 
umm....actully, it can....just a firmware hack or an OS Mod required. Since it's not official, it doesn't matters even if it breaches the patent  



			
				vimal said:
			
		

> We have both "the guys" and some anti-apple talk.


 
Oh plz....no way, looks like apple camp is getting paid to post things for apple here, i m not getting paid to do anything. Infact I am worried, what if that thread gets reported & me banned again for no reason. Stay away from macboys  



			
				s1800RPM said:
			
		

> what else are they goin to copy - a Jumbo Jet


 
Yo, don't give them ideas 

Just saw the comparision, 720X480 pixel resolution, thats freegin cool, no idea about the memory, it would be good if they only provide 128 MB or 256 MB inbuilt memory with option to expand using memory card, that to SD, cos it's cheap


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 15, 2007)

@pathiks... I meant the above is just  the iphone theme (you can get the theme now for your ppc for the QVGA interface which *emulates* the look of iphone, not the functionality...google it or look in appropriate forums)
There was a previous thread of an LG prada model for which LG had filed a patent so that Apple could not get exclusive rights for multitouch.
Probably we may see more of multitouch too 

EDIT:
was posting before the above was posted


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

if such a mod is available then it ll rock.. But i dont think it is or ll be.. Neways u cant multitouch wit a stylus.. Poor screen..


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

This just in....LG Might sue Apple for copying LG Prada  

Lolz....have to admit, apple is a genius when it comes to stealing & copying ideas, but presenting them before anyone else.   .

Plz no flames here, Face it, everyone copies everyone. The MOTORAZR wasn't the first skinny phone and it won't be the last. The iPhone wasn't the first touchscreen only handset and it won't be the last. The iPod wasn't the first MP3 player either. Let's just move on and enjoy our options as consumers

Edit : Even Microsoft copies


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

Dude be careful here


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

^^^^^^ yup, that was my last post in this thread, warna ande & apple parenge


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

@gx i agree... But i advice u to include ms in that list to be on the safer side..


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> why cant the affected Company Sue them???


I am sure Apple will. Their lawyers might already be preparing for the case.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lets see, Windows Mobile 6.0 which means...


... a slow, buggy, unstable operating system from the company which knows nothing about operating systems.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Stylus based writing & finger based button press along with stylus support


But no Multi-touch and no advanced sensors.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> hmm, iPhone is dead even before it is relesed to the public.


Yeah, sure! If Apple had been competing solely on the basis of the number of features crammed into the device, the iPod wouldn't have been such a huge success. Apple's genius lies in hardware and user interface design coupled with an aesthetically pleasing device that has an awesome flaunt value. The iPhone, as well the iPod, falls in this paradigm too.

Just wait and watch, everyone and his brother will be clamouring for this device.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> umm....actully, it can (have Multi-touch)....just a firmware hack or an OS Mod required.


Oh yeah? What good will a firmware hack do when the hardware itself does not support it? How can you make a hardware recognise two fingers and gestures by changing the firmware? If you can, would you mind giving us a link to someplace we can download the hack from?
Given your intricate knowledge of the subject, may I assume that you yourself have written a hack for it?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Stay away from macboys


Yeah, I can see you are definitely playing your part in doing that.



			
				..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> LG had filed a patent so that Apple could not get exclusive rights for multitouch.
> Probably we may see more of multitouch too


LG Prada does not feature Multi-touch, so I think they have a very very slim chance of stopping Apple from getting that patent.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This just in....LG Might sue Apple for copying LG Prada


I "might" sue you for being a jerk but that does not mean that you ARE one (and I am not implying anything here).



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz....have to admit, apple is a genius when it comes to stealing & copying ideas, but presenting them before anyone else.   .


Both phones have been in development for a long time and both have been kept in total secrecy until the official announcement. How in the world would either company be able to steal the other's ideas?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The iPod wasn't the first MP3 player either.


Oh, so if there are already MP3 players in the market and you make one too, you are copying the other company! Logic at its best.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Edit : Even Microsoft copies


Boy, do they! You have put in the word _even_ as if Microsoft is some holy organisation which would never think of copying others. It is their second nature (and I wouldn't be surprised if it was their first one too).

If some mods take note of this thread and decide to use the Mod CP, please take a moment to realise that this is all for the sake of fun. It feels really great to read and post these humourous replies.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 15, 2007)

thats a nice phone.....*e.deviantart.com/emoticons/w/w00t.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I
> ... a slow, buggy, unstable operating system from the company which knows nothing about operating systems.


 
& yet they rule the market, with Other's trying to play catchup & trying to defeat

 here we go again, i wonder arya, how much u love apples, i mean, R U Apple, R U mac or Are u Steve Jobs himself, you take every remarke given to them on yourself

dil pe mat le yaar.....dimag par le


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 15, 2007)

Like copy cats they are!!!!     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

"GOOD is not GOOD when BETTER is expected"


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 15, 2007)

^^^
btw, I already have the above theme


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 15, 2007)

This chinese phone is kickass , smaller,thinner , high res screen , 3mp camera. bye iphone. 

Those who are crying that meizu copied iphone design(which allegedly  copied prada) can cry even more because this phone is even better(and definitely will be cheaper) than the iphone. 

IMO not only Meizu copies iphone design , it does it better . And it has windows . Sweet , like gx said tons of third party apps.  



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> LG Prada does not feature Multi-touch, so I think they have a very very slim chance of stopping Apple from getting that patent.



Great, what a reasonable comment , because LG prada does not have Multi touch thats why iphone is not a copy/inspiration . Ok good enuff , but now according to you it implies that because Meizu does not feature multitouch it can not be called a copy of iphone(which has multi t). Awesome.... but meizu looks a copy to me.
__________


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> ... a slow, buggy, unstable operating system from the company which knows nothing about operating systems.


Definition Straight from the official MS haters dictionary.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 15, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> This chinese phone is kickass , smaller,thinner , high res screen , 3mp camera. bye iphone.
> 
> Those who are crying that meizu copied iphone design(which allegedly  copied prada) can cry even more because this phone is even better(and definitely will be cheaper) than the iphone.
> 
> ...



macboys pwned again......., and according to Arya himself, since M8 doesn't have multitouch it is not a copy of iPhone


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2007)

Multi-touch is a technology that Apple implemented in their phone first and want to get it patented. ..:: Free Radical ::.. said that "LG had filed a patent so that Apple could not get exclusive rights for multitouch." and so I said that "LG Prada does not feature Multi-touch, so I think they have a very very slim chance of stopping Apple from getting that patent."
This conversation was not about who copied whom. Please read carefully before commenting.

But yes, I do believe that Apple did not copy LG's concept and this is the reason for it:





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> "Both phones have been in development for a long time and both have been kept in total secrecy until the official announcement. How in the world would either company be able to steal the other's ideas?


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> This conversation was not about who copied whom. Please read carefully before commenting.


This thread is all about copying as Meizu miniphone itself is a copy/inspiration. So discussing abt who copied whom is inevitable. 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> "Both phones have been in development for a long time and both have been kept in total secrecy until the official announcement. How in the world would either company be able to steal the other's ideas?


Are you totally new to the corporate culture, do you know that recently Tata firm caught a Reliance spy who was sending the confidential info to its real bosses . This is not new , this is how business is done. And Apple/LG are doing business, not charity.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> This thread is all about copying as Meizu miniphone itself is a copy/inspiration. So discussing abt who copied whom is inevitable.


I was talking about that particular piece of conversation which you quoted for the wrong reason. That particular comment was not about who copied whom.


----------



## aceman (Feb 16, 2007)

This was posted in someblog regarding this phone................and i second everything what this guys says.



> Guys, learn how to read! The specs say "Windows CE 6.0" NOT Windows Mobile 6!
> 
> Windows CE 6.0 is the newest version of Windows CE and the OS in which future versions of the Windows Mobile platforms will be based. (WM7, WM8, WM9?) Windows Mobile 6 is a custom Windows CE based standard platform from Microsoft and is still based on Windows CE 5.0 (same as WM5).
> 
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually, his whole post has only one point to make against the iPhone and that is this: "The iPhone does not even allow you to install software!" and this point is absolutely untrue if taken at face value.
The iPhone will allow software to be installed, even third party ones. The catch is that, at present, every application will come through Apple, i.e. Apple will approve each software before it is made available.
Yes, I know that it is still a huge disadvantage but it is much better than no software. It might even turn out to be the better option for all we know. Let the phone be released and give it a run of six months. Who knows, we might see a lot of Apple approved high quality software for the iPhone.
I am not defending Apple's decision. I am just saying that it is too early to comment on it and saying that it won't allow any software to be installed is just plain wrong.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Actually, his whole post has only one point to make against the iPhone and that is this: "The iPhone does not even allow you to install software!" and this point is absolutely untrue if taken at face value.
> The iPhone will allow software to be installed, even third party ones. The catch is that, at present, every application will come through Apple, i.e. Apple will approve each software before it is made available.
> Yes, I know that it is still a huge disadvantage but it is much better than no software. It might even turn out to be the better option for all we know. Let the phone be released and give it a run of six months. Who knows, we might see a lot of Apple approved high quality software for the iPhone.
> I am not defending Apple's decision. I am just saying that it is too early to comment on it and saying that it won't allow any software to be installed is just plain wrong.


 
Wasen't it steve jobs himself who said "iPhone doesn't allow any application installation" with a very lame & impossible reason "Cingular doesn't want there west cost network to go down due to an application"  , this guy really has no idea how cellphone works


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The iPhone will allow software to be installed, even third party ones. The catch is that, at present, every application will come through Apple, i.e. Apple will approve each software before it is made available.



^^ Why should everything be apple approved if its my iphone (we are not used to the idea) . How iphone gonna get homebrew games/programs (mostly free, and even better than the paid ones) which are very popular, not every programmer on the corner is EA to get his games approved (or applications) for the iphone. And if this is the case why would anyone give a damn.

iphone means less freedom and less options on the softwae side, i could recommend iphone to anyone just because of the looks , but why should anyone buy that phone now when a far better option with the same looks is available , and its gonna be cheap surely.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2007)

it seems these days Apple is in dire need of money, they are charging $2 for a driver, when even the accountents said, they don't need to...they are gonna charge for bootcamp which they first said is gonna be free, & bundling with leopard, they charge for service packs (woops I mean new OS) every year....they charge for Mactels more then what they should

If every app has to be varified by Apple, then I guess it's Steve Jobs who decides what you can run & how much you have to pay , apps for iPhone is a new way for them to make money, no way they are gonna give it for free


----------



## aryayush (Feb 16, 2007)

*Some people enjoy being the butt of jokes!*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Wasen't it steve jobs himself who said "iPhone doesn't allow any application installation" with a very lame & impossible reason "Cingular doesn't want there west cost network to go down due to an application"  , this guy really has no idea how cellphone works


He said this:





> "That doesn't mean there's not going to be software to buy that you can load on them coming from us. It doesn't mean we have to write it all, but it means it has to be more of a controlled environment."


I am sure you can understand simple English.
And yeah, his excuse for the iPhone not supporting third party software directly was hopeless and he sounded naive.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> it seems these days Apple is in dire need of money, they are charging $2 for a driver, when even the accountents said, they don't need to...they are gonna charge for bootcamp which they first said is gonna be free, & bundling with leopard, they charge for service packs (woops I mean new OS) every year....they charge for Mactels more then what they should


It seems you believe every bit of rumour that is anti-Apple but turn a deaf ear to fact that are pro-Apple.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> they are charging $2 for a driver


They bundled 802.11n with Core 2 Duo Macs without even advertising the feature. Basically, what they are doing is upgrading your Mac to support 802.11n in just $2. Can you say that of any other manufacturer? And there's more, everyone who is buying the new AirPort Extreme base stations is getting the driver for free. Of course, you wouldn't want the driver anyway if you do not have a base station that supports it and at present, AirPort Extreme is the only base station in the market that supports the 802.11n Wi-Fi standard. All new Macs already ship with 802.11n enabled. Plus, the software's license clearly states that you can use it to enable 802.11n on "all computers under your ownership or control". The Apple Store page where you can buy the software from has several warnings that you should check whether you actually need the software or not. They are doing everything they possibly can so that you do not have to pay for the software. Basically, they are giving you 802.11n Wi-Fi capability on a Mac you already purchased free of cost. Shame on the people who can still find fault with this! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon13.gif



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> they are gonna charge for bootcamp which they first said is gonna be free, & bundling with leopard


1. It is a rumour.
2. It is still going to be bundled free of cost with Leopard.
3. They might, according to a baseless rumour, charge for the final version of Boot Camp for users of Tiger.
4. You can still use the completely functioning, full-featured, non-expirable beta for free - even if the rumour comes true.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> they charge for service packs (woops I mean new OS) every year....they charge for Mactels more then what they should


Out of points, as usual, and have therefore resorted to saying the oft repeated, complete false and repeatedly pawned points.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Some people enjoy being the butt of jokes!*

Edit : Post deleted, why argue again on baseless points of macboys

1) It's compleately OK if Apple charges for a Driver update

2) It's compleately OK if Apple first says they will provide a software for free, & then say we wanna charge for it

3) it's compleately OK, if Apple doesn't allow application installation on iPhone, & they charge you even for a small application developed for iPhone. So much for controled enviroment  , no one can make a small application now for iPhone if they need a feature


----------



## mail2and (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Some people enjoy being the butt of jokes!*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 2) It's compleately OK if Apple first says they will provide a software for free, & then say we wanna charge for it
> e



Can you please link the press release where the company said they would charge for the software in question?

If not, then please stop spreading lies.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Some people enjoy being the butt of jokes!*



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Can you please link the press release where the company said they would charge for the software in question?


 
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/6475/picpy9.jpg 

Sure, why not

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

Link 4







Link n

P.S. - Better not devitate the thread from iPhone & copying. this is not fight club


----------



## mail2and (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Some people enjoy being the butt of jokes!*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Sure, why not
> 
> Link 1
> 
> ...



I am talking about a press release. If you did not understand it the first time, I meant an official statement by Apple. A press release is an official statement by a company stating a future course of action.

Can you please provide me a link that states Apple saying that they will charge money for a particular software?

What you have linked to are rumour reports, which do not justify what you said in your previous post.

As I said, stop spreading rumors and lies. As for deviating from the thread, the identity of the person acting as flame bait is self evident from previous posts in this thread.
__________


			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> ^^ Why should everything be apple approved if its my iphone (we are not used to the idea) . How iphone gonna get homebrew games/programs (mostly free, and even better than the paid ones) which are very popular, not every programmer on the corner is EA to get his games approved (or applications) for the iphone. And if this is the case why would anyone give a damn.



Well, Symbian 3rd edition also requires applications to be 'signed' before they can be installed on the phone.

What developers do is that they send their program to Nokia, Nokia checks it for compatibility, and then issues a certificate to a developer, so that his program can be installed on multiple devices.

However, if you have an unsigned application, you can get it signed from symbiansigned.com. But, the catch is that it will install only on the phone whose IMEI number was provided while getting the application signed.

I think verification of applications is a very good idea. It provides security from viri that affect mobile devices. For example, Symbian 7.1 and 8.1 phones had lots of problems with viri. However, with application certificate security, OS 9.1 phones face no problems with viri.

It's too early to say if Apple will follow a similar model. We don't even know whether Apple will in fact allow any third party applications.

A judgement can be given only after more details emerge about the particular device in question.

In the mean time, I am more than happy with my Nokia E50 that came with Symbian 9.1, a 1.3 MP camera, EDGE, Bluetooth, 240x320 resolution, 235 mhz processor and 20 MB Ram.  The fact that it is the slimmest Nokia Symbian device helps, too.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Edit : Post deleted, why...


... make a fool of myself again!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Some people enjoy being the butt of jokes!*

@ andy

No press release so far, but a rumar doesn't comes on its own. Lets all wait & watch, if they do charge for it, your comment will be publically pwned.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> In the mean time, I am more than happy with my Nokia E50 that came with Symbian 9.1, a 1.3 MP camera, EDGE, Bluetooth, 240x320 resolution, 235 mhz processor and 20 MB Ram.  The fact that it is the slimmest Nokia Symbian device helps, too.



I just saw it, the black model on Nokia website, not a multimedia phone & lacks the features that i would like, but a good bussiness phone....good enough for u, don't think you will need the camera much anyway , the resolution of 240X320 is sweet, can u plz confirm weather it playes 320X240 pixel videos at full screen & landscape mode?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

Can you show me some place where Apple said that Boot Camp will be free software?


----------



## mail2and (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Some people enjoy being the butt of jokes!*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I just saw it, the black model on Nokia website, not a multimedia phone & lacks the features that i would like, but a good bussiness phone....good enough for u, don't think you will need the camera much anyway , the resolution of 240X320 is sweet, can u plz confirm weather it playes 320X240 pixel videos at full screen & landscape mode?



What multimedia features are you talking about? It's got shortcut menus, so the music/video player is just a button push away. It's got the same music player that comes with all the OS 9.1 symbian phones. You can install third party players for artwork and other advanced features. It also syncs with most audio players on multiple platforms. AAC+/AAC/WMA/MP3 audio is supported. OGG audio can be played with a third party player. The only thing that it does not have is FM, which I am not too keen on anyways. My Philips FM player is enough to listen to Rainbow FM(All India Radio) at night.

Yes, I use SmartMovie and its freeware version, DivX player, to play 320x240 videos in landscape mode.

It's also got the same 235 mhz processor as other 9.1 phones.

It's also got Skype, so I can chat/call for free for 399 per month(or 49 per month with per MB usage charge).


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 17, 2007)

arya said:
			
		

> Can you show me some place where Apple said that Boot Camp will be free software


Better not devitate the thread from iPhone & copying. this is not fight club & this thread is not about bootcamp
__________


			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> What multimedia features are you talking about? It's got shortcut menus, so the music/video player is just a button push away. It's got the same music player that comes with all the OS 9.1 symbian phones. You can install third party players for artwork and other advanced features. It also syncs with most audio players on multiple platforms. AAC+/AAC/WMA/MP3 audio is supported. OGG audio can be played with a third party player. The only thing that it does not have is FM, which I am not too keen on anyways. My Philips FM player is enough to listen to Rainbow FM(All India Radio) at night.
> 
> Yes, I use SmartMovie and its freeware version, DivX player, to play 320x240 videos in landscape mode.
> 
> ...


No FM, bach gaya tu from Himesh Reshamiya 

For a phone of Rs 11k, i would have expected 2mp camera, rest looks fine. & the 235 MHz CPU is ARM not the usual X86. There is no direct comparison.

Also, cool that u can play video at 320X240, i really miss that feature in my phone.

Your phone is worth buying , just not as cool & sexy as a SE phone though  in looks department


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

well imo any symbian 0s 9.1 offers better functionality than se fones... n decent music..


----------



## mail2and (Feb 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> For a phone of Rs 11k, i would have expected 2mp camera, rest looks fine. & the 235 MHz CPU is ARM not the usual X86. There is no direct comparison.



I was not comparing it to x86 processors, but rather to Nokia's previous generation phone processors.

As for the camera, does the MP rating really matter? Without optical zoom, there is no camera that is worth it. I have always been against camera on phones, and will continue to be so.



> Your phone is worth buying , just not as cool & sexy as a SE phone though  in looks department



SE phones look cool? Ugh. Don't get me wrong, but they're very thick. Go out and check the thickness. If you like those designs, it is good for you, but for heaven's sake stop making generalizations.

SE W700i is 20 mm thick throughout, whereas the thickest point on the E50 is 16.9 mm, and at the slimmest point, it is around 11 mm thick.

And, oh yes, the speaker on the E50 is much louder than that on W800i, W810i or W700i. It's not as good as the one on W550i, which is marginally better.

As for the coolness factor, I do not have the habit of flashing my phone on every occasion possible. It's also got to do with taste.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 17, 2007)

andy said:
			
		

> As for the camera, does the MP rating really matter? Without optical zoom, there is no camera that is worth it. I have always been against camera on phones, and will continue to be so.


Yup it does matters.



			
				andy said:
			
		

> SE phones look cool? Ugh. Don't get me wrong, but they're very thick. Go out and check the thickness. If you like those designs, it is good for you, but for heaven's sake stop making generalizations.


Looks like they are learning something from Moto & Samsung now, check the size of new SE phones shown in 3GSM



> And, oh yes, the speaker on the E50 is much louder than that on W800i, W810i or W700i. It's not as good as the one on W550i, which is marginally better.


personal choice, i use headphones insted



> As for the coolness factor, I do not have the habit of flashing my phone on every occasion possible. It's also got to do with taste.



abe tere liye thik hai yaar,.....i don't like the complexity of symbian phones & Nokia E50 looks, simple. Symbian phones look like mini computer to me, i like my phone to be a phone anyway.

You don't like to flash it....well neither do I, but it attracts people automatically due to it's looks


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Better not devitate the thread from iPhone & copying. this is not fight club & this thread is not about bootcamp


LOL! It was not me who brought Boot Camp into the discussion and posted blatant lies about it, and then ran out of points to support it.


----------

